# Matted fur and eye crusties!



## dmmcnair (Aug 16, 2004)

Well,I'm still trying to make Bubba even more handsome than he already is,but....

His fur is so matted on hisbelly and hind quarters. I don't think he's been groomed inforever!!! 

Is there any special kind abrush for the mats...or will I have to cut them all. I'vealready tried cutting the worst of them, but I only got maybe a quarterof them. He's not likin' groomin' time. I don'tblame him.

I also noticed today that hehas a little bit of crusties in the inner corner of both eyes...likewhat we get when we first wake in the morning. His nose wasdry...he's eating well...pooping really well :shock:...and water intakeis good. I don't know about urinating since he is in thegrass right now.

Could he being in the grassbe causing some irritation with his eyes? Do rabbits haveallergies? I know my allergies are actin' up bigtime.

Anyway...that's all for now....Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 16, 2004)

I've seen those eye crusties on my guys every now and then. I think it IS what we get in the morning, just sleepies.

Bunbun used to get mats too, you pretty much have to cut them. Seems to be a guy thing, but maybe it's just coincidence.

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Dawn,

Many of our members rabbits have allergies. I don't knowwhether your little one has it or not. The best thing to dois get a blood test done if it continues.

My little girl, Fauna, had conjunctivitis when I had first gottenher. Took her to the vet and the medication cleared it rightup, however, she now has blocked tear ducts as a result of theinfection. The doctor advises against clearing them as firstof all, it's quite hard to do and secondly, they usually will clogagain. Needless to say, since the moisture in her eyes haveno where to go, it runs onto the corner of her eye and it forms a cruston the fur when dry. Each day, I have to put warm compresseson her eyes to keep them clean. When it was raw due toirritation, I'd apply some Vitamin E oil onto the tenderskin. It's worked out quite well. 

Best of Luck. Keep us posted how Bubba is doing.Fauna leans right into the warm compresses when I put it on her eye toloosen the crust, so I know it feels good to her.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Aug 17, 2004)

You can try first washing Bubba's butt:shock:with some mild shampoo and warm water. Makesure it's completely dry, then cut the matts out a little eachday. A slicker brush can help get small matts out.I use small embroidery scissor with a sharp tip to split the matts inhalf and pick or cut them out.

Pam


----------



## Lissa (Aug 17, 2004)

Iszy has REALLY bad eye crusties. Iassume this is because she has so much fur and its hard to clean hereyes herself. I just pick them out myself or take a warm ragto them. Sometimes I even have to cut them out (verycarefully).


----------



## pamnock (Aug 17, 2004)

A small amount of mineral oil or petroleum jelly in the fur around the eye can help to keep crusties from sticking.

Pam


----------



## m.e. (Aug 17, 2004)

Peanut gets "butt mats". Her tail seems toaccumulate little poopies and after a while, she's got this clumpthat's hardened onto her tail. Her fur *ahem* _down there_, alsotends to mat, so I try to keep it brushed, but once in a while I haveto go down there and trim it off. Any solutions or ideas, short ofshaving her nether-regions?

~M


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 17, 2004)

*m.e. wrote:*


> ...once in a while I have to go down there andtrim it off. Any solutions or ideas, short of shaving hernether-regions?
> 
> ~M






how about trimming very closely beforehand, instead of after thefact. I've done that with some buns on a monthly basis, withsome degree of success.

Buck


----------



## m.e. (Aug 17, 2004)

I've thought about that, actually; I might do itsoon. Of course, I mention this to my dad and he just gives me a blankstare. "You're shaving _what!_" hehehehehe....

~M


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

When Fauna had really matted fur, the vet shaved/trimmed off the badfur, suggested, as Pamnock did, a small bit of petroleum jelly, andwash daily with warm compresses to keep the new fur clean.

-Carolyn


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 17, 2004)

Corbon and Leilu both get yellow butts, but theyare so hard to give baths to they just run away. I am not sure what todo about it!!


----------



## dmmcnair (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the advice all. This willtake a while to cut all the hair. I'm wondering if he willlet me use an electric shaver? Do male rabbits havenipples? I haven't seen any on him, but then again, I haven'tbeen able to get through all the mats. 

He does ok with me messing with his mats for about 10 minutes max, thenhe says it is time to go! I have this picture in my head of ahalf bare bunny. You know, how a dog looks right afterthey've been spayed? But he will be bald from front toback. He even has mats on his legs!!! And honestly,I'm sure I care more about the mats than he does. He's apretty messy bun. Just like a man!!!

Oh and his family jewels are nice and healed now! Thankgoodness! I really hope he doesn't do that again! :shock:

I will take a pic after the procedure is completed!!! hehe, it ought to be good!

Dawn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 18, 2004)

They do have nipples, Dawn.

-Carolyn


----------

